# 50 second ristretto OMG(odshot)



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I just had to post this.

Getting fed up with my unsatisfactory brewed coffee attempts with the Kenya Karatina AA, I decided to do the obvious next step and resort to hitting the espresso machine. PID set to 93c (actually prefered La Fany at 92, thats beside the point).

Loaded up 18g in the 18g VST (same grind setting as La Fany) and pulled the shot. Beading appeared uniformly around the basket and then nothing for about 15 seconds, was about to bail on it and then suddenly the flow started, drop by drop, slowly filling my cup. By 35 seconds the scale only reading 15g output..I let it run. Tiger striping , very pretty to watch.

Finally the shot showed hints of blonding at 50 seconds, so I stopped it. Scales reading 24g. Brewtus sighed in relief.

I smell the contents of the cup and to my utter amazement the smell is delicious, oranges and almonds. I take a tentative sip and oh my word it is drop dead gorgeous! Thick , sugary oranges and a marzipan finish, all wrapped around a bracing acidity (not unlike jelly tots)...reminds me of a top-end austrian beerenauslese. This my coffee friends WAS A GOD SHOT.

Possibly Brewtus and Roys finest work so far....all from a coffee not advertised as espresso-worthy.

Sod brewed coffee this weekend, infact sod brewing convention.*

All hail the 50 second ristretto!

(* terms and conditions apply - ie yes I will give brewed coffee another chance with this coffee, but use a lower temperature and longer contact time protocol)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

My work colleagues have requested that you stop making me drool...it's fair putting them off their lunch!


----------



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

I have to say I've been enjoying the espresso from this coffee as well. Not quite as extreme as yours though!

16g in 15g VST, 93.5C, 26g out in ~25 secs. To my untrained palate I enjoy the sugary orange acidity but still find it balanced and not overwhelming. Definite thumbs up from me too and worthy of further experimentation!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Trust me - lower the temp a tiny bit and almost try and choke your machine out. Stop the shot around 45 seconds about 21g output from your 16 in


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If it helps , im using Waitrose essential spring water (unfiltered), its 105 TDS. Normally gives a brighter end result than my usual brita-filtered Severn Trent tap water


----------



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info, although don't think my taste is refined enough to notice the difference in water. Will give the ristretto a bash this weekend though!

Also hoping to calibrate my PID temperature which will help with the comparison.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Brilliant write up that Gary. Had me on the edge of my seat (god I'm sad)


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I did exactly as you said: 18g into 31g, 50s. Slightly longer more extracted than you but it was by far the prettiest pour I have ever had. Tiger stripes an a tight central cone from the bottomless pf (with no wdt/grooming whatsoever!) It wasn't the best shot I've ever had but it was very very drinkable. A bit like grapefruit acidity over orange but really enjoyable and so sweet. A hint of bitter but nothing I couldn't handle!

Oh and me and the Royal are getting on just fine


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ha and Steve laughed at our suggest of 70 second ristrettos. You should be very proud of Roy and Brewtus.

Just a quick question. Would it have been good for latte art?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Ha and Steve laughed at our suggest of 70 second ristrettos. You should be very proud of Roy and Brewtus.
> 
> Just a quick question. Would it have been good for latte art?


Too good for latte art! Quite a light crema actually


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I did exactly as you said: 18g into 31g, 50s. Slightly longer more extracted than you but it was by far the prettiest pour I have ever had. Tiger stripes an a tight central cone from the bottomless pf (with no wdt/grooming whatsoever!) It wasn't the best shot I've ever had but it was very very drinkable. A bit like grapefruit acidity over orange but really enjoyable and so sweet. A hint of bitter but nothing I couldn't handle!
> 
> Oh and me and the Royal are getting on just fine


I tried 18g into 28g in 30 seconds. It was sour yet bitter with zero sweetness.

This coffee likes it long, slow & short!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This morning I adjusted the grind back to the same setting which produced the Godshot.

The kitchen is cooler and less humid this morning.

53 seconds to produce 22.5g. First sip was nice, second sip touch of bitterness. Way better than the comparative lungo of last nice but too strong and over extracted.

50 getting 24g is the magic number formula


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

My goodness Gary, your level of scientific coffee experimentation exceeds anything I ever thought possible lol. Room humidity etc?! My novice palate wouldn't be able to tell the difference between a few seconds of shot never mind room temp! Kudos though!!







You anywhere near me, Im in Dudley (just started and have a Silvia and MC2 - getting decent results - I think)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

poona i'm in Quinton so not that far from you. Maybe we could hook up for some geekery!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I love these beans, although I have been enjoying them as brewed too.

I also found they favoured a longer and tighter shot, though I haven't tried them to such an extreme. I tried a little hotter too, but although the acidity was a little muted, as expected, so was the sweetness and it just didn't quite balance. 92c is spot on for me.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I managed a 50 second shot this morning. 18g > 23g in 50 secs. Scales timed out on me and the Classic struggled to keep the temp stable, it crept up to 94c at one point.

I wouldn't say it was the best shot of the Karatina I've pulled, but it was richer and darker and was really enjoyable.

I've noticed more milk choc coming through especially in the aroma of the beans as they age.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

tribs said:


> I managed a 50 second shot this morning. 18g > 23g in 50 secs. Scales timed out on me and the Classic struggled to keep the temp stable, it crept up to 94c at one point.
> 
> I wouldn't say it was the best shot of the Karatina I've pulled, but it was richer and darker and was really enjoyable.
> 
> I've noticed more milk choc coming through especially in the aroma of the beans as they age.


91-92 when pulling for that long would be desirable. 50 seconds has to be tried at least once in your life ; )


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My oh my. Possibly the best Godshot ever..... of Redbrick

18g, 92C, at 18 seconds into the shot the pump cut out as the tank had run dry, pressure ramped down from 9 to zero , final 10g output was simply line pressure!

Shot finished dropping at 55 seconds with 33g yield.

Should have been disgusting, crema looked awful.

However, mango-acidity, sweet WHITE chocolate blending into dark chocolate and blackberry on the finish...Almost mint-like coolness on the backend and some herbal tones

I can still taste it now. Harmonious balance of sweetness, acidity, mouthfeel and length.

These accidents do happen!

Bloody mess to clean up after tho


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh no! Are we going to get into measuring exact amounts of water into the tank trying to reproduce this now. Haha!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just turn off the power at the mains , lol.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

or start playing with pump pressures?? i figure a pump that runs at around 3-4 bar for the first 10 secs then up to the full 9 for about another 20 secs then down to 3-4 bar again for the remainder??


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like you need a strega!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

